# Walk shovelers, Plow drivers and Operators Needed



## Strictly Snow (Mar 6, 2006)

We are a Auburn Hills based company looking for laborers for sidewalks and plow drivers for our vehicles. Pay based on experience. Inbox me for details or post a reply to this post with your details and i will get back to you


----------



## Strictly Snow (Mar 6, 2006)

*Workers Needed*



Strictly Snow;1568837 said:


> We are a Auburn Hills based Landscaping company looking for laborers for sidewalks and plow drivers for our vehicles. Pay based on experience. Inbox me for details or post a reply to this post with your details and i will get back to you


Primarily looking for experienced plow drivers w/valid chauffeur's licenses for both commercial and residential routes. Opportunity to join our landscape team full time. Call our office at 248-373-3669 if interested.


----------



## Strictly Snow (Mar 6, 2006)

Bump bump bump


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Only if you were closer. My pops and I have class A CDL


----------

